# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Libro: El plan saqueo del Canal de Isabel II

## NoRegistrado

> *Un libro que se presenta este lunes en el Ateneo de Madrid documenta los planes privatizadores de uno de los mayores patrimonios de España, el Canal de Isabel II. Esta obra colectiva ilustra el saqueo de lo público que se ha ido practicando por ciertas élites.
> *
> Desde que fuera creado en 1851, el Canal de Isabel II, que abastece Madrid, ha sido siempre una pieza codiciada. Ahora, esta empresa pública afronta un nuevo embate que pretende parar la plataforma contra la privatización del CYII y Marea Azul, surgida del 15-M en contra de la privatización del agua.
> 
> Ambos movimientos presentan este lunes el libro "Más claro agua. El plan de saqueo del Canal de Isabel II" (Editorial Traficantes de sueños), una obra colectiva que documenta los planes privatizadores inmediatos de determinadas élites sobre esta joya de los madrileños, proceso que el PP inició hace cinco años. 
> 
> La presentación se realizará en el Ateneo de Madrid este lunes, 24 de noviembre, a las 19 horas.
> 
> "Más claro agua. El plan de saqueo del Canal de Isabel II" es fruto del trabajo de José Manuel Naredo, doctor en Ciencias Económicas y socio fundador de la Fundación Nueva Cultura del Agua y de la Asociación para el Estudio de los Recursos Naturales y Ambientales; Pedro Arrojo, investigador de la Economía del Agua y profesor de la Universidad de Zaragoza; José Manuel Caballero Boland, escritor; Liliana Pineda, abogada penalista y miembro del Grupo de Economía de Acampada Sol; Luis Babiano, gerente de la Asociación Española de Operadores Públicos de Abastecimiento y Saneamiento (AEOPAS); Enrique Ortega de Miguel, especialista en estudios hidrográficos; Erika González, investigadora del Observatorio de Multinacionales en América Latina (OMAL), proyecto de la Asociación Paz con Dignidad, así como Santiago Martín Barajas, miembro de Ecologistas en Acción.
> ...


http://www.publico.es/dinero/557869/...agua-de-madrid

Como todas las privatizaciones han ido tan bien por la otra punta hasta ahora, nada hace pensar que ésta, la Joya de la Corona de los madrileños, vaya a ser distinta.

No se entiende éste afán de privatizar una empresa que da tan tal cantidad de beneficios (que de una manera u otra revierten o deberían revertir en los madrileños). Me parece una indecencia y un saqueo en toda la regla. A ver si estamos a tiempo de impedirlo.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Conferencia sobre el tema del hilo y algo más del profesor Pedro Arrojo, peligroso talibán y ecologmprezxcsjsns. Ah no!, que resulta que es Profesor Emérito de la Universidad de Zaragoza, y encima sólo dice que se aplique la ley. !!!Que cosas, oyes!!! !!!y habla sin comer niños ni nada!!!




Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Otro video, más resumido del "feroz" Pedro Arrojo.




Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (07-dic-2014)

----------

